# Planning permission - lands not in my name



## Johnboy45 (1 Apr 2010)

can someone lodge an application for planning permission for lands that are not in their own name??  example : if I want to buy a site subject to planning, do I lodge plans in my own name or in the name of the person selling the site.  are there legal implications of not applying if the lands are not in my own name.


----------



## Sandals (1 Apr 2010)

From my own experience, my pp in my own name, site was in fathers.


----------



## Superman (1 Apr 2010)

Johnboy45 said:


> can someone lodge an application for planning permission for lands that are not in their own name??  example : if I want to buy a site subject to planning, do I lodge plans in my own name or in the name of the person selling the site.  are there legal implications of not applying if the lands are not in my own name.



The owner will need to give a letter of consent to you making the application.

Something along the lines of:
"I Mr. Landowner confirm that I own the land outlined in blue on the enclosed map. I consent to Johnboy45 applying for Permission for a dwelling on the site marked in red"


----------



## onq (1 Apr 2010)

You need to have a legal interest in the property.
Regardless of this, the permission goes with the land, not the person.
A letter of consent from the owner might imply that you were acting on behalf of someone with a legal interest.


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon    as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be    taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in    Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at    hand.


----------



## Sandals (2 Apr 2010)

Superman said:


> The owner will need to give a letter of consent to you making the application.
> 
> Something along the lines of:
> "I Mr. Landowner confirm that I own the land outlined in blue on the enclosed map. I consent to Johnboy45 applying for Permission for a dwelling on the site marked in red"


 
I didn't......


----------



## onq (2 Apr 2010)

Sandals said:


> I didn't......



You didn't what?

ONQ.


----------

